# 2018 Knox Marine Tournament Trail (KMTT)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2018 Knox Marine Tournament Trail (KMTT) 
I have the 2018 schedule up and everything is approved except for the Clearfork dates. They said they should be fine though. Last year was a huge success filling our field by May. We limit the field to 40 boats plus any qualifying incentive teams. In order to enter you must have 50.00 deposit per event (6) plus the membership. That is 350.00 minimum to guarantee your spot for the 2018 season. Anyone wanting to enter less than the season may pay their entry in full plus their membership to be put on the waiting list. If we do not fill an event we will start pulling paid entry's from the paid waiting list in order they were received.
Team entry 100.00 per event 50.00 annual team membership
Sun. 04/29/2018 Pleasant Hill
Sat. 05/26/2018 Clearfork
Sun.06/10/2018 Delaware
Sat. 07/28/2018 Clearfork
Sat. 08/18/2018 Alum Creek
Sat. 09/08/2018 Delaware

Go to http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/KNOXMARINETOURNAMENTTRAILPG.html for details. We already have entry's for the 2018 season. Don't get left out we will fill quickly.

Thanks, Jami Norman TD


LIST IN ORDER LISTED BELOW

TEAM MEMBERSHIP FEE: $50.00 - ALTERNATE FEE: $25.00

SEASON'S ENTRY PLUS MEMBERSHIP $650.00

DEPOSITS FOR 6-EVENTS AND MEMBERSHIP $350.00

PAID WAITING LIST 100.00 PAID FOR EACH EVENT PLUS MEMBERSHIP 50.00. ANY SLOTS OPEN WILL BE PULLED FROM PAID WAITING LIST IN ORDER LISTED BELOW.


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a non-boater partner, I am looking to hook up with someone to split fees, gas, hotels, food, bail...
I have fished tourneys in the past and have fished with these guys before great group.
Please contact me if interested [email protected] or call/txt 614-394-2601
Carpe Diem
Travis


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Guys we are already almost half full. If you fished last year don't mess around too long.

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/KNOXMARINETOURNAMENTTRAILPG.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

All you guys from last year please get in now! Only 8 spots left it will be full by this weekend.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

The trail is now full. We are not accepting any more entry's unless they are Knox incentive teams. Thanks to all the support for the trail and remember our parent trail Ohio Mega Bass still has openings as well as our opens.
Thanks everyone, Jami

http://www.ombtt.com/


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sure wish you guys would run Sunday tournaments for guys who work saturdays


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will do my best next year. My schedule was crazy this year.


----------



## Rangerman12 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks I would love to fish full series but kmtt or mega bass have to many Saturday tournaments to justify prepay


----------

